# Bike Advice



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Need some advice on a new bike please , maybe a mountain bike or a hybrid. I'm 6ft 4" and nearly 17st if that makes a difference on choice. Any reccomendations ? I only have around Â£500


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

I suppose it depends on your intended use, serious hill stuff or just keeping fit or tootling around.

Â£500 is a decent amount, particularly if you don't mind secondhand from ebay etc. If its going to be for serious use then it'll get scratched as soon as you start using it so a good secondhand one will probably be better than a not so good new one.

Presumably you've had a read through the cycling topic below this one(any cyclists about), and have had a look at the forum suggested on page 3.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

What kind of riding are you planning on doing, road only? what distances? Are you new to it?

Assuming your a total newbie, just looking to get fit, I'd save a little money and get a Carrera Subway from Halfords. I just sold one with 500 miles up for Â£80!! They are pretty cheap to buy and are a good first time bike. Looks like a mountain bike but with slicker tyres. Halfords has a bad press (rightly so) but these are very good value and decent bikes.

Assuming you want a road bike I'd go for something like a Giant SCR 3 which can be had for around Â£350 if you shop around. Very good bike for the money but you will need to upgrade the wheels as a) They are crap B) at your weight you would shed spokes quickly. I'm 15 1/2 and I did!! With the money saved I'd get Paul Hewitt (do a google, Leyland Lancs is where he's based) to get a set of handbuilt wheels made up, probs about Â£200. Will last for years trouble free.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Have a couple of mates around that size - both ride a Gary Fisher. The Genesis geometry frames seem to suit the taller rider, have a long top tube so you dont feel cramped. Another that works well in a larger size is a GT Avalanche, and Giant frames in a 20 or 21" size seem to be popular.

At that size maybe you should consider a 29er (refers to wheel diameter), maybe again a Gary Fisher or Specialized, or On One, though I wouldn;t recommed a single speed version !

Cheers, D.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Justin - tell us what kind of biking you intend to do and we can advise you...

If it just country lanes, parks and tow paths ten a hybrid will be your best bet.

If its mostly off-road then obviously a mtb - but what kind of off roading?

If its not too technical or rough then I would advise you to go completely without suspension, probably steel for comfort.

If its rough stuff then for Â£500 stay well away from full-suspension because at that price all you'll get is junk, never ending shop repair bills and tired legs!

Remember the frame is the most important part so get the best quality frame you can afford, followed by a good wheel-set - components are the bits you can replace as they wear out.

New V Second hand. Toughie if you don't know what you are looking at. Slipping chains only ever show themselves when your out on the trail attempting to go up hill not on someoneâ€™s drive. Chain-ring wear is not very visible to the eye (unless they are badly hooked) which means expensive chain-ring, cassette and chain replacement.

Generally any sideways lateral movements means that bushings or bearings are worn. Not expensive parts but if your not a bike mechanic then the labour will cost a few quid.

Brands. Well GIANT and Merida offer great value for money and that's because they are the two biggest bike manufactures in the world.

I don't subscribe to bike mags any more because i'm not interested in 'how' to jump out of a tree on a bike but if you get yourself a copy of 'What Mountain Bike' then at the back you will see their ratings of every bike made.

Another good tip is to buy a bike at the end of season i.e. 2009 bikes are due to come out any day now so buy yourself a 2008 or even a 2007 model. Again in 'What Mountain Bike' the big players (whom I cannot mention here) advertise their sales.

Just remember for Â£500 keep it simple, no bells or whistles because overall the bike i.e. the fame, wheels, suspension forks, disk breaks etc. will be cheap.

Post back what riding you'd like to do and well help for sure...

Cheers Stu.

Oh yeh I forgot to mentionâ€¦

If its just gentle leisure riding then you could probably â€™sit up and begâ€™ riding position on a 24â€ frame.

If you want a more â€™sportyâ€™ position then your probably going to need a 21â€ frameâ€¦

Straddle the bike and see if you can get a fist between the family jewels and the top-tube is a rough rule of thumb.


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Justin - tell us what kind of biking you intend to do and we can advise you...
> 
> If it just country lanes, parks and tow paths ten a hybrid will be your best bet.
> 
> ...


Thanks. My riding will mostly consist of road and dirt trail, fields around where i live are quite lumpy. Would quite like front suspension as i have a dodgy left elbow and would like to keep the shock out of my arms. I have been told to stay away from rear suspension though. Really dont fancy a hybrid, want something thats a little more robust.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

In that case as I suggested you should get a copy of 'What Mountain Bike'. - You'll see large one page adds from the major players who will be offering deals and you'll also be able to price / rate them at the back of the mag.

As you don't have 50 posts you can't PM me so you are more than welcome to email me at stuartmdavies AT aol DOT com where I'll be able to suggest to you 'who' to contact for ideas - I'm also thinking of custom built to a price as apposed to 'off-the-peg'.

Cheers Stuart


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im about 6ft 2 and 17 st and i bought an off road proflex off ebay 2 yrs ago its awesome off road and looks amazing - you can pick these up now for 200 ive seen the carbon ones go for 3-400 theyare an absolute bargain (dont tell everyone though)otherwise a second hand cannondale will serve every purpose mine is still bouncing off mountains and its getting on for 15 yrs old .

basically new bikes under 500 are not up to the job ,yeah they will cope with trails but a couple of times downhill and a good slog up a mountain and youre grip shifts are in pieces youre deore group set is in a box and youre no name rims look like a picasso painting.

pro flex 867 spec magura hydro brakes ,xt group set , mavic ceramic rims , bullet proof frame and forks all for 250 of youre english pounds .for that money you can have that for off roading and a nice racer / hybrid for road work.

just my opinion im not an expert.

jason.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

yep, check out the mountain bike mags, the dealers will be shedding last years models etc...with pounds off.

Would suspect that even at Â£500 you will need to upgrade wheels and also the springs/oil weight in the front SUS....but try to find something like a Kona Hoss or Hoss Deluxe or maybe a Roast which are made for the heftier guy, i think that a whole genre of bike was made by Kona to suit the bigger rider, big beefy frames, strong wheels as standard, tough front SUS and a decent reach...

and at your height and weight you should have no trouble finding a bargain as the large frame sizes are usually whats left in the shops.

I would also go for a Aluminium frame, much less flex than steel, and i echo what the others have said, don't go buying anything to under budget...you WILL regret it....

I purchased a Gary Fisher Cake 2 from Bonthrones a couple of years ago as it was last years model...i got a Â£2000 bike for less than Â£900.....

Search around, you will be surprised what you can get for Â£500....

Personnally i ride a Orange EVO, which i spec'd and built myself....and if your budget can stretch a bit you won't regret buying an Orange...

Keith


----------

